# J-hop, Bunny Hop and Manual help?



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got my blk Mrkt 357 about a week ago and have been out every day since learning to j-hop, manual and bunny hop.

Manual I got the lean back part but I can't keep my balance and so I go to pump but I end up learning to far forward or fall off balance and land on my front tire. 

J-Hop I got down the front tire pop up but I can't manage to lift the back more then an inch or so. It hurts my legs everytime so I am thinking its due to lack of muscle but I am not completely sure.

Bunny hop is the same as j-hop. Can't get the back tire off the ground.

Any help or suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you've only had it a week.. just keep on practicing. learning to manual takes quite a bit of practice.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

it's my belief that a j-hop and bunnyhop IS the same thing.... 

does anyone have any documentation stating when the term "j-hop" was first used? Cause I remember an article from a book I had back in '82 or so that calls the same technique a bunnyhop. I didn't hear the term "j-hop" until years later.

As to the OP questions.. Keep practicing.. You'll get it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

jhops are what pinkbikers call a bunnyhop.


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I never got why people try to come up with all these different names for them. I've always used the same motion if I want my bike to be in the air, be it 1" or 3'.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

back in some bike mag or another in the early 90s they had an article on how to do them, and defined them differently. something like a bunny hop is both wheels coming off the ground at the same time (or damn close), and j-hop being where you lift the front wheel significantly before getting the back to come along for the ride. i think both are bunny hops the latter being the better way.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think it comes from xc mtb'ing where a lot of those guys "bunnyhop" by using their clipped in shoes to lift the bike, both wheels at the same time..... then they had to distinguish a real bunnyhop and called it a J-Hop instead.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

that's kind of my point cmc. If what you are saying is true, then the xc guys are wrong. the term "bunnyhop" as it refers to pulling up on the front end, then liftng the back, has been around long before mtn. biking. 

It was documented in a bmx freestylin' book around 81-82. 

not arguing.. just sayin..


----------



## psych (Nov 17, 2007)

i think i had a bmx manual from the 80s that called the front-back hop as an 'american bunnyhop'


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

I've heard it called American hop, Pro hop, deer hop, dolphin, j-hop and probbably a few others I can't remember..


----------



## canfibe08 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://mtnbiketips.blogspot.com/

that has J-hop, bunny hop and manual on it


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

come a little closer, so I can kick you in the nuts... 



a bunnyhop and j-hop are the same thing.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I thought jhop came from trials


----------



## canfibe08 (Apr 8, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> come a little closer, so I can kick you in the nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> a bunnyhop and j-hop are the same thing.


There are people that use both terms to describe the same thing.
However, for those that do distinguish between the two, when you bunny hop you just jump straight up, both wheels off the ground at once, whereas with a J-hop you pop your front wheel first then spring off the back.

Referring to the terms in either context isn't wrong


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

canfibe08 said:


> However, for those that do distinguish between the two


these people are wrong.

Why change the definition of something that was defined and documented already?

In 1982, Wizard Publications published a book called "FREESTYLIN'" where they showed a trick on a bicycle called a "bunnyhop." (lift front tire, then lift back tire). Both R.L. Osborne and Mike Buff were featured in this awsome book. Somewhere on the 'net are the pages that I scanned in years ago, but I can't seem to find them now......:madman:

I've asked many times for proof that the word J-hop was being used before this time and no one seems to be able to be able to. Most seem to agree the term "j-hop" was coined in the late 1980's or early 1990's.

I am honestly curious when the word jhop was brought about? I've researched this before and the only thing I came up with was more names for the same thing, but no factual dates...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Word...
Who the fyck is going to pull both tires at the same time anyway.... only a lamer or someone who can't hop higher than 6 inches.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> Word...
> Who the fyck is going to pull both tires at the same time anyway.... only a lamer or someone who can't hop higher than 6 inches.


Or an XC rider completely dependent upon his/her clipless pedals.


----------



## Colourphiliac (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a great video for bunny/jhops





For manuals...


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

rmb_mike said:


> Or an XC rider completely dependent upon his/her clipless pedals.


a lamer.:madman:


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I can attest to practice practice practice!!!!

I can't do a wheelie (yeaaaah I know, lame haha)

But I started on the weekend and couldn't get it, I was pissed. So yesterday I decided to go balls out and get it done! Sure enough I finally nailed it. Only got 2 pedals on it, but I'm getting there. 

It's an awesome feeling when you nail it too, the culmination of all your hard work comming together and being something. 

Cheers!!


----------



## toytech (Jul 14, 2009)

back in the 70's a bunnyhop was straight up both wheels at the same time, if you brought the front wheel up first then the rear we called it a bronco. Manuals did not exist, only wheelies. I had friends who could bunnyhop a good 12" and bronco over a trashcan. Basically we used bunnyhops for fast over small stuff. We used to go down steep hills and try to clear the crosswalks at speed. I still can't wheelie very well though


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

is there some reason all of the "i can't manual" threads are dead?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

because everyone can manual now maybe?


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

hahaha... everyone except me?
i've got them to 3-5 seconds consistently, and i fall forwards more often than i loop out.
buut i probably only have around 10-20 minutes total rear-wheel-only time, so i feel like i'm doing alright.

i still don't deserve to have my eastern, though.. i'm getting there.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

lol. one of the best things you can do to get rid of that falling over backwards feeling is to learn how to jump of the pedals. manual round in the grass and pull too hard, no brake, and get used to jumpin on the back.

after you figure that out all you have to do is hump the seat to keep your balance instead of brake. 

after that then steering becomes the next problem


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

oh; i have no problem with bailing off the back of the bike.
i've never been even somewhat ok at balancing with the brake, so that's not an issue.
thank you for your advice, though.

i'm struggling with forward-backward balance as much as steering at this point.
steering is solved somewhat by looking where you want to go.. i'll get it soon enough.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

its all about humpin the bike to keep things in balance.


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah..
i was working on it for about an hour and half or so yesterday,
and now my back and the backs of my shoulders are sore.
today was my off day, so tomorrow i'll give some more or my hands and back some more abuse in the pursuit of balance!

..yeah.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Your back and especially your shoulders should be sore just like mine were when i started doing them means you're doing them right and that you're building muscle just keep on doing them and you should get better and remember to tuck up your legs as much as possible becasue that can make a HUGE difference to height.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

toytech said:


> back in the 70's a bunnyhop was straight up both wheels at the same time, if you brought the front wheel up first then the rear we called it a bronco. Manuals did not exist, only wheelies. I had friends who could bunnyhop a good 12" and bronco over a trashcan. Basically we used bunnyhops for fast over small stuff. We used to go down steep hills and try to clear the crosswalks at speed. I still can't wheelie very well though


!


----------

